

This 15 year old Calvin and Hobbs comic is frighteningly relevant to today - acangiano
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/imagescalvin-20and-20hobbs.jpg

======
villageidiot
Brilliant!

